# Anyone tried HGH? Did it help your cycle? Sleep disturbances?



## Red1981 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi,

I've been prescribed HGH for 8 weeks before starting my next IVF cycle. Has anyone had success with it? I'm only on day 7 and starting to get disrupted sleep and wondering if its a result of the HGH?

Thanks!


----------

